# What diameter should an olympic plate be?



## mark84 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not talking about the 2" bored hole in the middle, i'm talking about the actual diameter of the plate. Just measured the biggest plates I've got (15kg) and they're only 35cm - I'm sure standardised olympic plates are suppost to be 40cm~.

It's not a big deal except I'm really trying to progress on my deads and I think i'm having to come down a bit lower than i might. Cheers.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

mark84 said:


> I'm not talking about the 2" bored hole in the middle, i'm talking about the actual diameter of the plate. Just measured the biggest plates I've got (15kg) and they're only 35cm - I'm sure standardised olympic plates are suppost to be 40cm~.
> 
> It's not a big deal except I'm really trying to progress on my deads and I think i'm having to come down a bit lower than i might. Cheers.


You want 9" from floor to bar idealy.


----------



## mark84 (Aug 4, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> You want 9" from floor to bar idealy.


Ah right, thats a 45cm plate, thought it was something like that. I'll have to get that sorted, that's an inch and a half higher than what i'm currently at - it always feels a touch too low for me without rounding my back so i think that'd sort it. Cheers for the reply.


----------

